# BXA Tool rack



## akjeff (Nov 28, 2021)

Made a storage rack for the BXA tool holders. The 3D printed plastic mounting blocks were sourced from ebay. Didn't have anything suitable laying around to simply bend up, and just welded some 3/16" x 4" aluminum flat bar instead. Works great. Next, need to come up with something to store the tailstock tools. Like just a single rack to make it a quick swap between the live center and drill chuck.


----------

